# Wiedie Suspsended



## Indyhusker

Just received a text that Wiedie just got Fired


----------



## Jason Svoboda

That's too bad... a little odd they'd do it before the end of the season, no?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Athlete Welfare - I heard it was more than one reason from multiple sources. Haven't heard anything specifically. Weddle will be the interim head coach.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Well hello first poster "Indyhusker", let it be known that his first post was insider information... Very nice! 

I have received similar texts and a phone call... Know one really seems to know the reason, but I also heard this has been in the works for sometime now.


----------



## egc1985

dumb dumb...so two bad yrs after many good to great years is worth firing?  that is why indiana st. will never be good at sports, once they have a good thing going they fire the coach or drop the program.

and as far as athlete welfare unless he was doing something to endanger them to the point their lives were in danger then maybe.  but if its the things i've heard its dumb.  he will get a job somewhere else and succeed.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

egc1985 said:


> dumb dumb...so two bad yrs after many good to great years is worth firing?  that is why indiana st. will never be good at sports, once they have a good thing going they fire the coach or drop the program.



I don't think it had "ANY" thing to do with win loss record, I mean the guy has to good of a following at Indiana State for it to be simply win/loss record. Press Conf. scheduled for later this afternoon it would appear... 4:30 or so.


----------



## Daveinth

There has to be more than just a bad season . You dont go firing your coach in the middle of the season for wins and losses


----------



## egc1985

well ya if there is other things, you would think you get a probation or even suspension for a few games before the he would get fired.


----------



## Daveinth

Would depend on what the extras are


----------



## Indyhusker

WTWO is saying he is suspended the rest of his season and from what I know his contract runs through June and will not be renewed!!!!!


----------



## egc1985

well i hope state didnt make a rash decision.  this will be met with alot of surprise around the community.  i just hope its not for things ive heard


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

egc1985 said:


> well ya if there is other things, you would think you get a probation or even suspension for a few games before the he would get fired.



Well yeah one would think egc, but I am not about to sit here and speculate on the severity of what caused this decision, but my guess is that it must have been pretty severe. Look the days of giving coaches multiple chances to do things the right way are long over. We have seen countless examples in college football this past season. 

For example Mark Richt at Georgia has been very successful - but the last 2 seasons his teams have underachieved greatly. He is a well liked guy, but if he gave them a reason to fire him (like I presume Wiede has done) then he would be out the door in a heart beat. That's just one example.


----------



## DaleFor

His name is spelled Wiedie... at least give him that lol


----------



## Daveinth

My wabashvalley is reporting it as a suspension no reason given


----------



## Xcesiv7

I'll always remember Wiedie's time at ISU as a time for success and a time when women's basketball became something people actually care about. 
Also, he was always a good interview for us at the Statesman.


----------



## bent20

That's some shocking news. It does seem like there would have to be more to the story. I hope it's nothing too bad because he's been a great coach and has really turned our program into something to be proud of.

I wonder if this means we'll lose any of our recruits. Hope not.


----------



## Moss

*suspended*

Oh that is just great.  Just great.  What the hell is going on?  Why the big secret?  What a disappointment.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Who would you have the interim coach be?


----------



## Xcesiv7

sycamores28 said:


> Who would you have the interim coach be?



Weddle imo


----------



## TreeTop

bent20 said:


> That's some shocking news. It does seem like there would have to be more to the story. I hope it's nothing too bad because he's been a great coach and has really turned our program into something to be proud of.
> 
> I wonder if this means we'll lose any of our recruits. Hope not.



Agreed. Agreed. Agreed. Hope not, too.


----------



## Moss

*News Conference*

So, is there going to be a news conference?  Where and when?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Supposed to be one at 4:30... 

Is it me or did I hear somewhere that he had actually already signed his contract extension? Surely not, but I swear I heard that sometime last week... I also have heard in the past that he and Ron don't necessarily get along real well. 

It will be interesting to see what kind of job Clint does, he is a good guy and I am looking forward to seeing what he can do!


----------



## Callmedoc

I heard, that at the high noon huddle he called one player crazy  with the hand motion and another player's injury "was all in her head..."


----------



## Moss

*high noon huddle*

You really don't think that he would be suspended and fired for something as simple as that?


----------



## KAPat1865

Wonder if the news conference will be on Sycamore Vision..I just payed for it and it seems like a waste of money so far.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

*gosycamores.com on coaching change*

Official blurb:

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=204884408


----------



## DaleFor

put that in the wiedie thread


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Again ISU doesn't have enough balls to tell the fans what is really going on.


----------



## Moss

Well, it seems they haven't told the girls much either.


----------



## Moss

someone just told me a person in the community could file a freedom of information act with the school, it is a public entity and this should be available.  
I don't know if this is true or not...
I do know the team is not being told anything.


----------



## Callmedoc

Depends on personnel law but I think Wiedie would appreciate if it was brought to light...


----------



## Xcesiv7

Moss said:


> You really don't think that he would be suspended and fired for something as simple as that?



Possible. Look at Mike Leach at Texas Tech, etc. Apparently, ADs are starting to grow tired of dominating coaches across the nation. Wiedie likes to be the boss man and I think Prettyman may have been tired of his personality and used the opportunity to can him.

All speculation, of course...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Depends on personnel law but I think Wiedie would appreciate if it was brought to light...



You think so huh? Maybe not - some things are better left unsaid? Maybe I am just playing devils advocate, but I am telling you I don't think anyone should speculate on what might have happened. How do we know if Wiedie wants this story public? 

I mean if he does all he has to do is call Pensky or someone in the media that he is friends with (if he has any media friends) and say hey I want to tell my story and they will let him tell it. 

This is not really any different than some of the "insider" stuff that happened to Holmstrom a couple years back (not to bring up a sour grapes topic) but it's mroe of this - what actually happened for something to change so drastically?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I think you might be dead on X - 0 tolerance anymore with coaches. They don't put up with that bull anymore, don't want to risk anymore public scrutiny than they have to. So they simply part ways and go on about their business... They are business people just like anyone else, the way the conduct it is their own business... It would really be nice if they would give us fans and supporters a little more information, but that's not the way they are doing business these days. Money is tight and they don't want some of this stuff out for whatever reason.


----------



## bkinsey

I feel as if it is not fair to the girls though to get rid of the coach when the team is struggling in the middle of the conference season without giving them even a reason why. Whether you feel we as fans should know or not, how can you expect these girls to get ready for their upcoming games by canning the head coach and telling the girls they don't need to know why. I have no problem with fans and media not knowing but when the team doesn't know, thats taking it too far.


----------



## HotKarl

just because isu isnt telling us why they fired wiedie it doesnt mean that they havent told the team. im pretty sure that the girls know why wiedie got suspended.


----------



## bkinsey

HotKarl said:


> just because isu isnt telling us why they fired wiedie it doesnt mean that they havent told the team. im pretty sure that the girls know why wiedie got suspended.



well unless you have new information, then no, the girls were not told why. Ron met with the team but a formal explanation of why he was suspended was not given.


----------



## Callmedoc

You cant apologize that no one knows what happened.....if wiedie did something horrendous....An apology would help him find another job....


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Well BK, if you tell the team "why" it happened then they might as well tell everyone. Because if they told the team, then you would know (that's quite obvious that you are connected) if you knew someone else would know and it's an endless cycle. 

I would suggest that "maybe" the assistant coaches know something and they are the only ones. Now their is still a chance that this thing could be leaked, but don't count on it. 

But to suggest that you should tell the players and not tell everyone else is silly. Because then things get mis interpreted and can spin out of control, you should know that BK. 

Besides and let's be real here BK, we all know what your feelings are toward RP after the Tennis debacle. So for you to suggest that RP is in the wrong here again would not surprise me and I am not really taking a stance either way. What's done is done, he is gone... Now we move forward.


----------



## bkinsey

Well I'm not saying it's RP's fault, I'm just saying this is much more of a distraction than it needs to be for the team. Think about this, if you were preparing for the MVC track meet and found out McNichols got fired and no one would tell you why, don't you think it would affect your performance?


----------



## Xcesiv7

Morgan said:


> I think you might be dead on X



I know I'm relatively new on this forum still, but I like that my nickname on every other forum is born here. 

And I agreed with your entire post, but just wanted to quote that part.


----------



## Xcesiv7

bkinsey said:


> Well I'm not saying it's RP's fault, I'm just saying this is much more of a distraction than it needs to be for the team. Think about this, if you were preparing for the MVC track meet and found out McNichols got fired and no one would tell you why, don't you think it would affect your performance?



If McNichols were fired, I'd probably do something drastic...

BTW, there are only three coaches here from when I started in the Fall of '05: McNichols, Gartland and Coldren.

I understand McNichols and Gartland staying, but you don't expect Coldren to be on that list.


----------



## Callmedoc

Well clearly blaine isnt a fan of ron but I am a fan and I want answers on why we fired our winningest coach....


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bkinsey said:


> Well I'm not saying it's RP's fault, I'm just saying this is much more of a distraction than it needs to be for the team. Think about this, if you were preparing for the MVC track meet and found out McNichols got fired and no one would tell you why, don't you think it would affect your performance?



Yes - can't argue with that... I am just saying if you are going to tell the players then you ought to just tell everyone. You can't simply just tell the players why, it doesn't work like that. 

But I totally see what you are saying, that's a lot to put on a team that is over half way through the season and some of these girls have been playing for coach the last 4 years. I don't mean to sound unsympathetic to the situation at all.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

The way the women have been playing, maybe a distraction would be a good thing.  It's not like they could play any worse...

I know they aren't trying to lose, but this season is toast.  They were headed down the crapper long ago.  Besides, maybe this will rally them, kind of a circle the wagons thing...


----------



## Xcesiv7

IndyTreeFan said:


> The way the women have been playing, maybe a distraction would be a good thing.  It's not like they could play any worse...
> 
> I know they aren't trying to lose, but this season is toast.  They were headed down the crapper long ago.  Besides, maybe this will rally them, kind of a circle the wagons thing...



Happened with the soccer team the year Croft was canned.


----------



## HotKarl

bkinsey said:


> I'm just saying this is much more of a distraction than it needs to be for the team.



at 2-8 in conference i think they were distracted enough already


----------



## Xcesiv7

Morgan said:


> I mean if he does all he has to do is call Pensky or someone in the media that he is friends with (if he has any media friends) and say hey I want to



I'm p sure the Statesman is friends.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ahaha X you should offer to tell his story for him, the Statesman get's exclusive interview with former head coach Wiedie. I am guessing that might be a conflict of interest my friend, you want your funding to be cut all together? lol You know they chop of heads around here, they chop them off and feed them to the wolves - you tell that story then you got a news maker and folks around these parts HATE news!


----------



## Xcesiv7

Morgan said:


> ahaha X you should offer to tell his story for him, the Statesman get's exclusive interview with former head coach Wiedie. I am guessing that might be a conflict of interest my friend, you want your funding to be cut all together? lol You know they chop of heads around here, they chop them off and feed them to the wolves - you tell that story then you got a news maker and folks around these parts HATE news!





p much. Luckily, this is my last semester, so they can be angry at me all they want. 

I'd rather save the young'uns.


----------



## Xcesiv7

Seriously, though, I bet the sports administration hates a site like this. They seem to wanna cover their own asses than actually have a decent fanbase.

They make half-assed attempts to entertain fans during games and run the same types of promotions every year.

But when it comes to covering stuff up, everybody is on the same page and in sync. meh...


----------



## Callmedoc

Hahaha...Bkinsey and wieds have a good relationship...considering that on my first and last interview with wieidie I thought I may die....


----------



## sparti14

*Wiedie, news. ect.*

You guys and your instant gratification.

This is exactly what many other schools would do.  Release initial information to the public on what is going on.  Talk to the team. Talk through the administration. Figure out the best plan of action. Then release a formal statement telling what happened.

Think about the Tiger Woods incident.  Nobody had a clue what was going on the first night.  It took days before the story actually got out..

My point - Relax.  The story will come out before the weekend.


----------



## Xcesiv7

sparti14 said:


> You guys and your instant gratification.
> 
> This is exactly what many other schools would do.  Release initial information to the public on what is going on.  Talk to the team. Talk through the administration. Figure out the best plan of action. Then release a formal statement telling what happened.
> 
> Think about the Tiger Woods incident.  Nobody had a clue what was going on the first night.  It took days before the story actually got out..
> 
> My point - Relax.  The story will come out before the weekend.



Yeah, like I'm going to listen to somebody with one post! My mighty 50-some laughs at you!
/end being regular sport forum troll

But, seriously, I say we all need to riot before any information comes out!!!!! RAAAARRRGGGHHHHHHHH


----------



## Callmedoc

f - you both I got 491


----------



## Moss

bkinsey said:


> well unless you have new information, then no, the girls were not told why. Ron met with the team but a formal explanation of why he was suspended was not given.



I also know, the girls were given no explanation, and they are very upset about the whole mess.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

They are adults, albeit young adults, #%&@ happens, get over it and move on.  They could be going to Iraq, instead they play a game.


----------



## bent20

They chose to come to Indiana State to play basketball for our university and to represent us as Sycamores, so they should be thankful they didn't instead CHOOSE to go into the armed service and get shipped off to Iraq? My family has a long history in the armed services and I don't even get that argument. I don't know how much of an explanation they should receive, but to suggest that they're just players who should be happy to be on the team no matter who the coach is, is ridiculous. For many they probably chose ISU because of Coach Wiedie.


----------



## Moss

Thank you Bent20. That post had me steamed.  Be grateful they aren't in Iraq?  They did not come to school to escape a draft, and lets not bring government politics into this discussion. They came to play for Wiedie, and are feeling a bit tossed around right now.


----------



## Revolution

Xcesiv7 said:


> Seriously, though, I bet the sports administration hates a site like this. They seem to wanna cover their own asses than actually have a decent fanbase.
> 
> They make half-assed attempts to entertain fans during games and run the same types of promotions every year.
> 
> But when it comes to covering stuff up, everybody is on the same page and in sync. meh...



:worship2::worship2::worship2::worship2::worship2::worship2::worship2:


----------



## Sackalot

I have read all the threads about Wiedie and frankly, "who cares".  Obviously something happened to cause this..whether it was something personal or illegal or an NCAA violation or whatever.  The point is that it has happened and ISU will move on from here.  We can all discuss it till we are blue in the face, but the reality is that Mr. Pretty man and most likely other administrators on the ISU campus made a decision and all fans, alumni, students, staff, etc have to live with it.  I assure you that there is a good reason for it...this was not a rash decision or without cause.


----------



## egc1985

Sackalot said:


> I have read all the threads about Wiedie and frankly, "who cares".  Obviously something happened to cause this..whether it was something personal or illegal or an NCAA violation or whatever.  The point is that it has happened and ISU will move on from here.  We can all discuss it till we are blue in the face, but the reality is that Mr. Pretty man and most likely other administrators on the ISU campus made a decision and all fans, alumni, students, staff, etc have to live with it.  I assure you that there is a good reason for it...this was not a rash decision or without cause.



the point is isu hasnt given a reason why.  thats what we as fans, boosters, and students on here want to know.  we pay their salaries and deserve an answer.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

egc1985 said:


> the point is isu hasnt given a reason why.  thats what we as fans, boosters, and students on here want to know.  we pay their salaries and deserve an answer.



Yeah, screw the law.  We message board fans _deserve _an answer...:krazy:


----------



## egc1985

IndyTreeFan said:


> Yeah, screw the law.  We message board fans _deserve _an answer...:krazy:



we tax payers and students who pay tutition deserve an answer.  im guessing the school saw an oppurtunity to not extend a contract and took it.  always about the money.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

egc1985 said:


> we tax payers and students who pay tutition deserve an answer.  im guessing the school saw an oppurtunity to not extend a contract and took it.  always about the money.



The money or lack there of.  So indirectly we can blame Mitch for this whole fiasco.  The state cuts ISU's funding.  We had to save money; therefore we get a less experienced coach and save $.  It is so obvious--why didn't we see this coming?


----------



## Sackalot

That is like saying that you bought an iPhone so you demand to be invovled in all aspects of Apples decision making...that is ridiculous.  

Are you guys complaining about the 108 staff members that lost their jobs last week at ISU, are you wanting to know the reasoning behind why each individual lost their job. I would have to say that the 108 staff members losing their jobs is far more impactful on "tuition payers" and "tax payers" than a women's basketball coach being suspended.   Why not just accept that coach was suspended.  And you as tax payers and tuition payers have no necessity in knowing what the reason is behind it.  
I understand that as a fan it would be nice to know what happened and in the coming days and weeks I am sure we will find out.  But putting this into perspective, it is very unimportant in the grand scheme of things.  108 jobs lost on the ISU campus vs. 1 coach suspended and that will be replaced by a qualified candidate...


----------



## Sackalot

Sycamore Proud said:


> The money or lack there of.  So indirectly we can blame Mitch for this whole fiasco.  The state cuts ISU's funding.  We had to save money; therefore we get a less experienced coach and save $.  It is so obvious--why didn't we see this coming?



The state cut everyone's funding.  Is it IU or Purdue or Ivy Tech's fault that they have played the political game in this state better than ISU has.  Remember, Terre Haute is a heavy Democrat district.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Sackalot said:


> The state cut everyone's funding.  Is it IU or Purdue or Ivy Tech's fault that they have played the political game in this state better than ISU has.  Remember, Terre Haute is a heavy Democrat district.



I didn't know this was a political message forum.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamores28 said:


> I didn't know this was a political message forum.



It just became one, I didn't realize this was a Anti Colts forum the other day either until they finally lost.... ahaha kidding with you 28.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

haha!  But at least hating the Colts is talking about sports, not boring politics!


----------



## egc1985

this took a left turn


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

why not a right turn?


----------



## Xcesiv7

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> They are adults, albeit young adults, #%&@ happens, get over it and move on.  They could be going to Iraq, instead they play a game.



I get the point you're trying to make, but people do "choose" to go to Iraq. One of my best friends is chomping at the bit to get over there, but he's an officer in the Air Force and they're keeping him at the base in Georgia. His brother died in Iraq, so I guess he's looking for some revenge. 

Also, being a soldier is a very honorable thing, I'm not sure anybody should be embarrassed about it...


----------



## Hammer and Sycamore

Sackalot said:


> Remember, Terre Haute is a heavy Democrat district.



And Lafayette and Bloomington (especially Bloomington) aren't?


----------



## Sackalot

Im not making this a politcal forum...I am only saying lets keep things in perspective here.  Is the fact that a coach at ISU was suspended and we don't know exactly why all that important? No its not important. In fact its irrelevant.


----------



## egc1985

i was utterly confused by that iraq comment.  interesting to see how the team reacts and plays this week at the hulman


----------



## Sackalot

Hammer and Sycamore said:


> And Lafayette and Bloomington (especially Bloomington) aren't?



I am not trying to make this a policital forum.........

But look at the state leg...more IU and Purdue grads in it and virtually all of the reps either work for or teach at Ivy Tech. It shouldn't be a surprise.  Yes, Gloomington and Lafayette are relatively democrate.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

He's right about the Ivy Tech thing... they get pretty much anything and everything they want because of how hard they lobby. My wife works in social services and even they are butting heads over money with Ivy Tech.


----------



## Xcesiv7

Also, though, ISU has been steadily declining in enrollmen except for this year. They've been cutting programs. We don't have a winning sports team to hang our hat on. We don't have a top-tier program educationally right now. (nursing, maybe?) Retention rates are awfully low and there aren't that many people who graduate every year, compared to the freshman classes coming in.

ISU is a bit of an embarrassment to the state, tbh. We got hit the hardest by the cuts because we need to get hit in the head some. Granted, I like Bradley and I think a lot of the things he's doing are solid, but ISU needs to pick up its game, then maybe we'll get more respect in the state.


----------



## Sackalot

Xcesiv7 said:


> Also, though, ISU has been steadily declining in enrollmen except for this year. They've been cutting programs. We don't have a winning sports team to hang our hat on. We don't have a top-tier program educationally right now. (nursing, maybe?) Retention rates are awfully low and there aren't that many people who graduate every year, compared to the freshman classes coming in.
> 
> ISU is a bit of an embarrassment to the state, tbh. We got hit the hardest by the cuts because we need to get hit in the head some. Granted, I like Bradley and I think a lot of the things he's doing are solid, but ISU needs to pick up its game, then maybe we'll get more respect in the state.



Well said...but ISU has a far higher graduation rate than Ivy Tech (obviously) and USI.  I will have to check but ISU had a higher grad rate than Ball State last year per the dept. of edu.  But your point is still the same.  The pathetic thing is that the grad rate is around 38 percent.


----------



## egc1985

ISU's enrollment is up due to more prisoners across the state taking courses through ISU's programs through online classes.


----------



## Xcesiv7

egc1985 said:


> ISU's enrollment is up due to more prisoners across the state taking courses through ISU's programs through online classes.



Yep, pretty much.

And we lost the right to do that to Ivy Tech...


----------



## Xcesiv7

Sackalot said:


> Well said...but ISU has a far higher graduation rate than Ivy Tech (obviously) and USI.  I will have to check but ISU had a higher grad rate than Ball State last year per the dept. of edu.  But your point is still the same.  The pathetic thing is that the grad rate is around 38 percent.



Oh, I wouldn't be surprised if there are in-state schools with less (especially USI, they'd probably give a scholarship to a hamster).


----------



## IndyTreeFan

You know, perhaps if current students and alumni would stop slamming on ISU at every opportunity, the perception of the institution would begin to change.  Why would anyone take a college seriously when its own alumni tend to talk about how pathetic the place is?  And what does that say about those people?

And no nationally recognized programs?  Seriously?  Insurance and Risk Management, Athletic Training, Educational Administration, Packaging Technology, Geography/Geology are just the nationally renowned programs I can name off the top of my head.

No one will take us seriously until we start to take ourselves seriously.  Stop looking at what's wrong all the time, and look at what's right.  There's a lot right about ISU, it's time our students and alums started acting like it...


----------



## egc1985

IndyTreeFan said:


> You know, perhaps if current students and alumni would stop slamming on ISU at every opportunity, the perception of the institution would begin to change.  Why would anyone take a college seriously when its own alumni tend to talk about how pathetic the place is?  And what does that say about those people?
> 
> And no nationally recognized programs?  Seriously?  Insurance and Risk Management, Athletic Training, Educational Administration, Packaging Technology, Geography/Geology are just the nationally renowned programs I can name off the top of my head.
> 
> No one will take us seriously until we start to take ourselves seriously.  Stop looking at what's wrong all the time, and look at what's right.  There's a lot right about ISU, it's time our students and alums started acting like it...



that is absolutely right.  however the negatives far outweigh the positives.  we can think the previous president of the university for that.


----------



## Eleven

Xcesiv7 said:


> Also, though, ISU has been steadily declining in enrollmen except for this year. They've been cutting programs. We don't have a winning sports team to hang our hat on. We don't have a top-tier program educationally right now. (nursing, maybe?) Retention rates are awfully low and there aren't that many people who graduate every year, compared to the freshman classes coming in.
> 
> ISU is a bit of an embarrassment to the state, tbh. We got hit the hardest by the cuts because we need to get hit in the head some. Granted, I like Bradley and I think a lot of the things he's doing are solid, but ISU needs to pick up its game, then maybe we'll get more respect in the state.



Wow... alot of inaccuracies there.

Total enrollment.. ISU has been declining in recent years because they have changed the admissions requirements.  This process began YEARS ago.. and it has taken a little while for the "bubble" that it caused to play through the system.  For the first couple of years it hurt First Year Freshman admissions... new tougher standards.  That then takes a year or two to cycle through to "total enrollment"... 
Then 2 or 3 years ago, or Freshman First Time Enrollment numbers started increasing... but again, that takes about 2 years to start reflecting in "total enrollment".

We don't have a top-tier program?
Elementary Education is nationally recognized as a top-10 program.
Insurance and Risk management is a top-5 program.
Athletics Training is a nationally recognized program.
Not sure if they still are, but Accounting program was nationally recognized.

Retention rates are lower than Purdue for sure (should be considering it is an engineering first school).
They are not terribly far off IU.. and WAY, WAY, WAY above Ivy Tech.

We got hit hardest by the cuts for 1 reason really... we have the highest state appropriation PER STUDENT of all of the public schools.

They said the % was based on retention and graduation rates... but then let Ivy Tech slide on those... you should see their retention and graduation numbers.

Pres. Bradley is well on the way of making people/departments accountable for student success as much as possible.  This kind of stuff doesn't just turn around overnight though.  Bradley has an engineering mind.. he is working on collecting data to be able to identify key areas of emphasis... it will just take a little more time to put solutions into place.  Then you have to monitor the progress afterwards to determine if the solution was successful.


----------



## Eleven

egc1985 said:


> ISU's enrollment is up due to more prisoners across the state taking courses through ISU's programs through online classes.



And guess who wants to be the sole provider of that service now?  Ivy Tech.


----------



## Eleven

IndyTreeFan said:


> You know, perhaps if current students and alumni would stop slamming on ISU at every opportunity, the perception of the institution would begin to change.  Why would anyone take a college seriously when its own alumni tend to talk about how pathetic the place is?  And what does that say about those people?
> 
> And no nationally recognized programs?  Seriously?  Insurance and Risk Management, Athletic Training, Educational Administration, Packaging Technology, Geography/Geology are just the nationally renowned programs I can name off the top of my head.
> 
> No one will take us seriously until we start to take ourselves seriously.  Stop looking at what's wrong all the time, and look at what's right.  There's a lot right about ISU, it's time our students and alums started acting like it...



Great post ITF.. I didn't even read all the way through before I posted my reply... but good to know that there are some like-minds about the success of Indiana State on this board.


----------



## Callmedoc

The prisoners line is actually FALSE....we lost that about a 5-6 months ago...X...love you like a bro but...that's false too we have a top 15 music education program, Aviation, Nursing, and Athletic Training are all recognized as being top tier in the nation...


----------



## Eleven

Dgreenwell3 said:


> The prisoners line is actually FALSE....we lost that about a 5-6 months ago...



We MIGHT have lost the contract, but those students ARE currently registered at ISU this semester.


----------



## Callmedoc

Not according to the press release sent by the state to the Indiana Statesman....we did a story on it this time last year...


----------



## Eleven

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Not according to the press release sent by the state to the Indiana Statesman....we did a story on it this time last year...



I'm not sure what story was run... but the corrections program (for post-secondary enrollment) is still currently active at Indiana State.  Again, I don't know if it will be continued (I know that Ivy Tech has proposed taking it over for a cheaper price to the state - and they currently are doing GED's for the state), but our recent enrollment numbers do include inmates.

Having said that... our first time freshman numbers are up.. and were up yet again in the spring.  Not only that... but our average High School GPA continues to rise each of the last 4-5 years since the new admissions standards have been introduced.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Does anyone think a player(s) might transfer out or one (or more) recruits might look elsewhere after all this?


----------



## egc1985

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Does anyone think a player(s) might transfer out or one (or more) recruits might look elsewhere after all this?



ya more than likely there will be one or more.  since weddle is the basically the recruiter he might be able to keep most of them.  just depends on if he stays here or not.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Jason Svoboda said:


> He's right about the Ivy Tech thing... they get pretty much anything and everything they want because of how hard they lobby. My wife works in social services and even they are butting heads over money with Ivy Tech.



A lot of the legislators work for Ivy Tech  including the speaker of the house Mr. Pat Bauer.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

IndyTreeFan said:


> You know, perhaps if current students and alumni would stop slamming on ISU at every opportunity, the perception of the institution would begin to change.  Why would anyone take a college seriously when its own alumni tend to talk about how pathetic the place is?  And what does that say about those people?
> 
> And no nationally recognized programs?  Seriously?  Insurance and Risk Management, Athletic Training, Educational Administration, Packaging Technology, Geography/Geology are just the nationally renowned programs I can name off the top of my head.
> 
> No one will take us seriously until we start to take ourselves seriously.  Stop looking at what's wrong all the time, and look at what's right.  There's a lot right about ISU, it's time our students and alums started acting like it...



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## TJames

*bravo indytree fan....*

indiana state people, in particular, and terre haute people, in general, have a negativity complex. they can never accept anything good. always want to talk bad about things. to them there are no silver linings in any situation.


----------



## Xcesiv7

I may have misspoken about programs. My bad. Been wrong before, will be wrong again.

As far as being negative, I've seen my program cut, positions cut at the Statesman, a president who won't live in Terre Haute, etc.

Everything about Benji's administration rubbed me the wrong way, but I really do like what Bradley is doing. We are starting to gain a sense of community as a school. There is starting to be some *gasp* school spirit, partially due to Greenwell. 

I also like the direction of Terre Haute. It will be an exciting place to live really soon, heck I don't mind it now, as long as you avoid my Walgreens. 

I'm moving to Texas after this semester, but I'm def. coming back for a few football games this season.


----------



## Sackalot

I don't think that the negativity is all that detremental.  Every campus forum and all alumni at some point complain about their alma mater.  I think the issue is that there isn't as much "positive" to talk about to counteract the negative.  But I do think that is changing, slowly.  Things are starting to look better at ISU.  From building improvements and new facilities to Dr. Bradley pushing some truly great initiatives.  Things are going to get better at ISU in the coming years.  Enrollment will most likely continue to improve (I do think that the admissions office needs to use alumni resources more often but that is another story).  
I do think that one issue with TH is that TH as a city needs to understand that it is a COLLEGE TOWN!  Once the city and its businesses understand this and new businesses, bars, restaurants, etc. move into the area around ISU and downtown TH, you will see enrollment improve and retention increase drastically.  ISU is and has done a great job of shoring up the issues on campus (don't get me wrong, there are still issues!!), but there are things that ISU can't fix on their own, namely the economy and lack of the college town feel.  Students leave in droves to go to IU and Purdue on the weekends because they want that college town feel and if TH as a city continues to improve the downtown I think you will see retention of these students from these larger freshman classes increase.


----------



## TJames

*sack...as a native hautian.....as I am....*

I think that you have made some right-on comments....I agree that there are a number of people who live in Terre Haute who dislike the idea of having Indiana State's campus so close to downtown....I have always heard complaints.....but hopefully with Dr. Bradley and Duke Bennett running things now, the city and campus community can find more things to agree on....and improve the relationship between the two areas......what people on both ends of the deal have to realize is this....what's good for Terre Haute is good for Indiana State University....and what's good for Indiana State University is good for Terre Haute....


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

How's come I havent seen this mentioned on SportsCenter? haha


----------



## XTreeXC

*Small Example of ISU's Image Problem*



Xcesiv7 said:


> ISU is a bit of an embarrassment to the state, tbh. We got hit the hardest by the cuts because we need to get hit in the head some. Granted, I like Bradley and I think a lot of the things he's doing are solid, but ISU needs to pick up its game, then maybe we'll get more respect in the state.



I tend to think that ISU is moving in a direction that will improve its image, but I recently came across a small example of something that might support the critics.  (Sorry for the possible duplication; some folks may have seen that I also posted this on another forum.)

See the below link.  "It's *A* ISU Thing?"  How is ISU cast in a positive light when we can't even buy a kid's t-shirt with a grammatically correct message?  On the bright side, perhaps these t-shirts can be purchased at a significant discount.  

http://indiana-state.bncollege.com/...&topCatId=40000&productId=400000007846&level=


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Correct English*

We might want to start by amending the title of this thread to correctly spell "suspended."


----------

